# weed eater



## scat30 (Apr 7, 2021)

what is your favorite?


----------



## normaldave (Apr 7, 2021)

For gas, I have had really good service out of my Husqvarna refurbished LD128. Straight shaft .095 wire, bump feed.  It is quite the beast for a non-commercial, small trimmer. Keep non-ethanol gas in it or True Fuel, and you are good to go.  I think I've run mine about 10 years now. just replaced the bump feed head for the first time this season.





Lowes Husqvarna 128LD
Lowes has them brand new now for $ 199.00 (see price in cart).
The detachable shaft allows for any of the Trimmer Plus or Ryobi expand-it attachments.  I've used the pole saw attachment quite a bit.  Just ordered the brush cutter attachment as well. 

I guess a Stihl would be the next step up in quality.  In chainsaw world it seems Stihl vs. Husqvarna.  Stihl for folks that make their living with a saw, Husqvarna typically more than adequate for those of us who don't.

I'm curious about folks with the battery trimmers.  My wife is interested in having a second trimmer that isn't as heavy, and doesn't require choke/pull start.  I have some Ryobi 18V tools gifted, thinking about the 18V brushless Ryobi.  Anybody have one of those?
Ryobi 18V attachment capable trimmer


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 7, 2021)

scat30 said:


> what is your favorite?


Got the biggest Echo, but don't remember the number.


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 7, 2021)

Been running echo commercial grade for years. Short stint commercially, mostly around one or two homes now, for about 15 years. Have cleaned all carbs one time. Have run a husky as well, and am impressed with it too.


----------



## trents99 (Apr 8, 2021)

I used the Husky above for years and never had a problem. Moved to a place with less grass and figure I didn't need it any longer so I sold it to a friend. 

Ended up picking up a side gig to a commercial lawn with an acre to cut. I read good things about the Milwaukee 18v so I went with that one. It didn't disappoint on that job and I still have it. I all ready had a ton of Milwaukee tools and batteries on hand. One of the 12v batteries would get me through that job as well as edging the sidewalks.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 8, 2021)

My Husqvarna is 22 years old and runs like a beast. I used it this morning.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 9, 2021)

Never thought I would ever own anything electric, but I have slowly added to my collection of Ryobi 40 volt lithium devices including a blower, pole saw, golf cart fan and weed eater.  That weed eater I believe would grind up concrete.  And the battery lasts for as long as I need to do all the weed eating in my yard plus as an edger with power to spare.  It also fully recharges in less than an hour. Never another gas weed eater for me


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2021)

Stihl. Maybe Husky. I've used them commercially for nearly 40 years. Echo used to be the best, now they're mostly junk. Look on any serious lawn service trailer, or in my shed, and it will tell the tale of experience. Get a Stihl. The commercial grade one. It will last you most of a lifetime around the house.


----------



## ol bob (Apr 9, 2021)

ROUND UP


----------



## Sixes (Apr 9, 2021)

I wrapped many different brands around tree trunks (mostly box store brands including Echo)and finally broke down and paid the money for a commercial Stihl.

That has been 10+ years ago and I can say that I have not regretted the decision a single time.

I went to Stihl after buying a Stihl blower the prior fall after having an Echo blower that drove me nuts. That day in the fall, I started the Echo and it ran, so I stopped the blower, climbed up on the second story to blow leaves from the gutter and it would not start. I pulled and cussed and pulled and cussed and pulled and cussed some more until finally, I chunked it off the roof onto the driveway busting it up fairly well. I then climbed down and finished it off by beating it on the concrete and against a tree. I got almost a Zen like feeling when I was finished.

Surprisingly, I do not regret it all. I went a couple days later and bought a Stihl blower and that started me on buying quality items that last. That spring, I wrapped whatever brand of trimmer I had at the time around a big oak tree, threw it in the truck and went a bought the Stihl and have never looked back.


----------



## glynr329 (Apr 9, 2021)

Ryobi 40 volt and Stihl. Both work great


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 10, 2021)

I went back and forth with gas vs battery and ended up getting the 40 volt Ryobi from Home Depot. The one that says"Works with RYOBI Expand-It Attachments." 
I was really looking at one for my daughter and didn't want her having to mess with gas/oil and starting issues.
We both like this Ryobi model and we also bought the Edger attachment. I'm really impressed with the battery life. I mean for home owner use, not for someone in the business.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-4...ery-and-Charger-Included-RY40270VNM/310463558


----------



## killerv (Apr 12, 2021)

My old 125 husq has been going strong for 15  years. I recently picked up a 128 because of the attachment feature and its a piece of junk compared to the older 125.


----------



## ryanh487 (Apr 12, 2021)

What are you using it for?

For keeping the yard trimmed up, i have been EXCEEDINGLY pleased with the little Ryobi ONE+ 18v string trimmer.  I have a lot of their tools and several of their batteries already, and bought the blower/trimmer combo for like $100 at home depot.  The blower is perfect for cleaning out the garage and blowing off the driveway and back patio after mowing, and the trimmer is plenty for keeping the fence lines, edges of the house, etc clean and is a great edger for the driveway, walkway and edge of the yard near the road.  I can clear all that and blow as needed on the same 4 aH battery with 3 of 4 bars left on the charge.

For gas/larger areas, a honda or stihl is hard to beat.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 12, 2021)

I bought an echo trimmer 20+ yrs ago and it’s still going strong. It doesn’t start as easy as it use too, but once it gets going it’s tough. I have an echo blower and chainsaw as well. They are all about the same age.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 14, 2021)

Does nobody run a Red Max???

Over the years, I've run about every maker's offerings, starting with the Green Machine.  I've run Echo, Homelite, Ryobi, Makita, Husky, Stihl, and probably some I can't recall right now.  The absolute best of the best has been Red Max.


----------



## killerv (Apr 15, 2021)

walkinboss01 said:


> I bought an echo trimmer 20+ yrs ago and it’s still going strong. It doesn’t start as easy as it use too, but once it gets going it’s tough. I have an echo blower and chainsaw as well. They are all about the same age.




echo is good stuff, I have a 14in chainsaw and edger of theres. Only issues I have is that echo carbs are real finicky, doesnt take much for their carbs to complain about the tiniest spec of trash.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 15, 2021)

Grass trimmer = battery powered Ryobi

Weedeater = Husky or Stihl

Weedeater will do both, way less trouble with fuel & carburetors to go battery if you can.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 15, 2021)

I've had Stihls and several of the cheap brand.

My favorite is the Milwakee M18 battery powered trimmer.

I don't know how long it will go on a battery, I just know the battery I have will run longer than I do. I mainly use it to weed eat the 350' long ditch at the road that is too steep for a mower.

Sure is nice not having to mix gas or run to the store for gas.

The only yard tools I use that are still gas are chainsaws(except for my Milwaukee M18 pole saw) and my Ferris mower.

edit: I also have an M18 impact gun(1,400 ft lbs torque), M18 hedge trimmer and M18 edger. One power head for the yard tools. 2 chargers and 3 or 4 batteries.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 15, 2021)

Yall help a brother out...

I am buying a battery operated weed eater in next couple days...whats the difference in all these and why is there such a huge discrepancy in price?

Without saying "quality or longevity" unless youve owned em all 

Kobalt has 4 or 5 different ones with battery from $100 to about $200 with different lengths etc.  I dont know a thing about a weedeater except that I hate gas powered ones and can never get them started  

Only use will be twice a month around the house.  Nothing major


----------



## normaldave (Apr 18, 2021)

This may not help, but here's where I ended up.  My wife wanted to try a battery weed eater so she didn't have to fool with the gas engine Husky and the weight.

I've read and studied reviews and in part, due to this thread, pulled the trigger on the Ryobi One+ 18V Brushless, attachment capable weed eater.  I tend to trail behind the curve on the hottest newest technology.  I bought DeWalt 18V drill driver on a big closeout sale right after the 20V models were released.  I still use them for light work on the job and at home frequently.  Perfectly satisfied.

We bought my father in law a Ryobi bundle to replace his older model Ryobi drill, (had to be that exact one), and the only way was to buy the bundle kit.  He gave me the circular saw, and reciprocating saw, along with the old charger, and two batteries, so now I have Ryobi 18V, along with DeWalt 18V.  I added a Ryobi 18V vehicle buffer later which works quite well.

So I had lots of questions about the newer 40V Ryobi, vs. the 18V.  I saw a Ryobi tent at the local Home Depot, and stopped by to see if the techs had any knowledge.  I ended up talking with TTi Regional rep, area rep, and local rep.  Very sharp folks.  So the 40V system is the new hot ticket, and provides more power to run bigger equipment, (mower for example), and potentially a little better run time. Marketing goes along with that, so everybody thinks they need the newer higher voltage.  In the process of reading up on Ryobi's parent company, TTi, I discovered they own several other brands including the famed Milwaukee brand (Fuel 18V). That was encouraging, I also learned Ryobi has nearly 75% market penetration.
TTi Techtronic Industries

I stayed with the boring 18V system, but did opt for the brushless motor. more power, longer motor life, more efficient but remember more power means less run time.  I also have attachments which will transfer to the Ryobi system.  I got a new 18V brushless weed eater, 4AH Lithium battery, and charger for $ 149.00.  The battery itself is $ 68.00 so that means the weed eater itself is only $ 81.00. If we like it well enough, we'll order the 2 pack of 9AH batteries to get the run time we want.  The Ryobi rep said that's the key regardless of voltage.  Bite the bullet, get the 9AH batteries.  The smaller AH batteries don't have the reserve to offer acceptable performance.  I also am running the shorter cut length of 13" and low power setting to gain run time. They are also about to release a dual charger that will handle 18V and 40V batteries for customers who want to run the old 18V tools while transitioning to the 40V system.

Ryobi P20110 18V One+ Brushless attachment capable

I'm happy with the Ryobi weed eater so far, well balanced, light, seems to have the power, bump feed works well.  Pull the trigger and it goes.  They have three tiers of quality and this one is the top of the 18V system, and much less than the top tier 40V system.  It's not stocked in stores anymore, I guess since they want folks to buy the new 40V attachment/brushless system, which is currently $ 229.00.

BTW, my beloved DeWalt is now owned by Stanley/Black and Decker and the baseline offering weed eater is a 20V system, which would require yet another battery and charger system.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 19, 2021)

No one answered me fast enough so I went with this .  So far so good


----------



## specialk (Apr 19, 2021)

the one i like best is the one my son uses....i could sit and watch him cut all day....


----------



## ldavid008 (Apr 19, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Does nobody run a Red Max???



 I was thinking the same thing, I've got two. 

Based on what I see the most of on the lawn care trucks and trailers they seem to be the preferred brand around here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 21, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Does nobody run a Red Max???
> 
> Over the years, I've run about every maker's offerings, starting with the Green Machine.  I've run Echo, Homelite, Ryobi, Makita, Husky, Stihl, and probably some I can't recall right now.  The absolute best of the best has been Red Max.


Yeah, RedMax is good. I like the Stihl better, but nothing wrong with a RedMax. Robin used to make a good one too, but I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## Buckhead (Apr 28, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> No one answered me fast enough so I went with this .  So far so good
> View attachment 1077515



Thinking about an EGO trimmer myself.   Already have a blower and chainsaw, 2 batteries and chargers.  

My Echo gas trimmer needs a carburetor rebuild, not that much more for the EGO (tool only).  Homeowner use, nothing heavy duty.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2021)

Buckhead said:


> Thinking about an EGO trimmer myself.   Already have a blower and chainsaw, 2 batteries and chargers.
> 
> My Echo gas trimmer needs a carburetor rebuild, not that much more for the EGO (tool only).  Homeowner use, nothing heavy duty.



This one I bought has been around the yard several times now without issue. Much better than messing with a motor. I got the one that has some type of special lime feed. Watched a video on it and it looks simple enough, but I haven't used that feature yet. Got it on sale for 199 I think.


----------



## bnew17 (May 2, 2021)

Get a Stihl. Make sure to get the model that you can change out. One of the best decisions i have made.


----------



## TomC (May 3, 2021)

In need of a pretty stout one. Down to a Shindaiwa T262 or Husqvarna 525LST. Not the die hard Stihl fan I use to be.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 3, 2021)

Stihl FS91R

4mix engine with more torque than you will ever need, and tuffer than the callouses on a goats knees.


----------



## madsam (May 8, 2021)

Stihl and non ethanol fuel


----------



## 4HAND (May 8, 2021)

FootLongDawg said:


> View attachment 1076043Never thought I would ever own anything electric, but I have slowly added to my collection of Ryobi 40 volt lithium devices including a blower, pole saw, golf cart fan and weed eater.  That weed eater I believe would grind up concrete.  And the battery lasts for as long as I need to do all the weed eating in my yard plus as an edger with power to spare.  It also fully recharges in less than an hour. Never another gas weed eater for me


I've got a Stihl. It's 3 years old & has never fed the line correctly. 
I have several Ryobi tools including a pole saw & love the interchangeable batteries! 
When my Stihl quits I'll be buying a Ryobi weekender.
Thinking about trying the chainsaw too.


----------



## gma1320 (May 22, 2021)

I have the 4 stroke ryobi with the attachments. I love it. I'll never go back 2 stroke again


----------



## Buckhead (Jun 29, 2021)

I bought the Ego trimmer with the carbon shaft.  Very pleased with my purchase.  Using the big battery that came with the chainsaw, got over 2 hours of continuous use.  Has plenty of power, about like my gas Echo.  I really like how easy it is to refill the cord.  Don’t have to remove the head, just feed it through the head while pressing the wind button.  Doubt I will use my gas trimmer any time soon.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 29, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I've got a Stihl. It's 3 years old & has never fed the line correctly.
> I have several Ryobi tools including a pole saw & love the interchangeable batteries!
> When my Stihl quits I'll be buying a Ryobi weekender.
> Thinking about trying the chainsaw too.



you have a simple problem to fix probably, but not seeing the trim head, it is hard to say what it is.  Has the local Stihl dealer looked at it?  

My first guess is that the spool is wound incorrectly, but I would have to see it to tell


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 29, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> you have a simple problem to fix probably, but not seeing the trim head, it is hard to say what it is.  Has the local Stihl dealer looked at it?
> 
> My first guess is that the spool is wound incorrectly, but I would have to see it to tell


I found the improper way to line a spool the hard way.Got a pro landscape guy to show me and hasn,t been a problem since 1999.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 29, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> you have a simple problem to fix probably, but not seeing the trim head, it is hard to say what it is.  Has the local Stihl dealer looked at it?
> 
> My first guess is that the spool is wound incorrectly, but I would have to see it to tell


I did take it back. Dealer said wrong size line. He spooled it & I took it back home & tried it. Same thing.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 29, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I did take it back. Dealer said wrong size line. He spooled it & I took it back home & tried it. Same thing.



the way those thing work, it can only be a couple of minor issues.  They pay out line because of centrifugal force, and the laws of nature haven't stopped working.  Yet.  anyway, if it is spooled correctly and the line isn't to big, then there has to be a burr or something holding the spool from paying out line.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 29, 2021)

Dried grass and crud on the inside of the spool housing will keep one from feeding right. Clean the inside real well, the guy at the dealer should have seen that and taken care of that tho.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 29, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> This one I bought has been around the yard several times now without issue. Much better than messing with a motor. I got the one that has some type of special lime feed. Watched a video on it and it looks simple enough, but I haven't used that feature yet. Got it on sale for 199 I think.



I bought that 56 volt electric as well, it has done good so far.
Thinking I’ll invest in a couple other tools in the system.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 30, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> I bought that 56 volt electric as well, it has done good so far.
> Thinking I’ll invest in a couple other tools in the system.



I just picked up the blower and it's great so far.  The danged weed eater has turned out about perfect!

Now I'm eyeballing the limb saw


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 30, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> I just picked up the blower and it's great so far.  The danged weed eater has turned out about perfect!
> 
> Now I'm eyeballing the limb saw



I want the blower and edger, maybe the hedge trimmer.
The weed eater is surprisingly stout.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 30, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> I want the blower and edger, maybe the hedge trimmer.
> The weed eater is surprisingly stout.



Blower is the same way.  I replaced a very weak battery powered blower by Greenworks.  It was horrible compared to this.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 30, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> I just picked up the blower and it's great so far.  The danged weed eater has turned out about perfect!
> 
> Now I'm eyeballing the limb saw


I have the Ryobi pole saw & absolutely love it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 30, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I have the Ryobi pole saw & absolutely love it.


Bubba and I have had a Hooyman limb saw for about 5 years now that's worked flawlessly and I wouldn't be against another for me to keep at the house or to carry when I am hanging stands alone, but now that I have 2 batteries and chargers for the Ego all I need is the saw.  Hopefully the service will be as good as the Hooyman has been.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 6, 2021)

I’ll throw out a vote for Shindaiwa.  Got a De Walt for light duty that’s pretty good too.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 7, 2021)

normaldave said:


> I'm curious about folks with the battery trimmers.  My wife is interested in having a second trimmer that isn't as heavy, and doesn't require choke/pull start.  I have some Ryobi 18V tools gifted, thinking about the 18V brushless Ryobi.  Anybody have one of those?
> Ryobi 18V attachment capable trimmer



I bought one awhile back to have around the house since I have several of the Ryobi tools and batteries.
Only used a few times, but has worked pretty good for me so far. 
Actually, I’ve been very pleased with most of the ryobi tools I’ve gotten, and I’ve got quite a few of them laying around now, even the 18v 16” lawn mower-which I bought just to cut the new grass in the back yard since the lawn guy can’t get back there due to a large project I’m working on.
I’d recommend all of their battery operated tools to any weekend warrior!


----------



## TomC (Jul 13, 2021)

Got a Shindaiwa T262 back in May after reading its praises on landscape forums to replace a higher end Stihl. Haven't been overly pleased with my last few Stihls. This Shindaiwa is heavy if you look at a spec sheet but it carries very light and balanced, has a great grip and if you have ever gotten frustrated changing line on a weadeater, it takes about a MINUTE to replace the line and you don't have to take the head off to do so. I've put it to the test on some thick stuff and it's a BEAST. Quite obvious now why so many landscapers recommended this specific model Shindaiwa!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 14, 2021)

My Stihl gave up the ghost a couple weeks ago. I went with the Dewalt 60 volt flex. Very powerful motor.


----------



## Chrisco6 (Jul 14, 2021)

Maruyama beats them all in my opinion


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 14, 2021)

HUSKY. 

Dont care for the choke setup on the Stihls.


----------



## RumarLos (Nov 5, 2021)

I used to own an Echo and tbh, I'm not a fan of it.But years ago I was still a newbie in this and even though I noticed that my weed eater wasn't working fine, I chose to ignore it. Because all of my friends kept saying that Echo is the best brand of weed eaters out there. Turned out they couldn't be more wrong. Last year I got myself another weed eater and so far so good. The exclusive trimmer line lasts longer than any weed eater I'be used before!


----------

